# Onan generator



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks 
If there is anybody out there not gone to Stratford :lol: 
can anybody tell where to get service filters for my Onan genset

cheers 
Tony


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tony
Try
http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=partsatcurtis

I have no connection with this or other sites

https://quickserve.cummins.com/info/qsol/links.html

Good luck

Steve


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Stateside Tuning:- Linda1962

or

Star Spangled Spanner:- Damondunc


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks Fellas

don't know why i didn't think of those must have gone in weekend mode early :roll: 

Tony


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> thanks Fellas
> 
> don't know why i didn't think of those must have gone in weekend mode early :roll:
> 
> Tony


Enjoy :wink:

Going to try and be a day visitor tomorow :wink:


----------

